# Home Carry



## Miller319 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm been thinking about my method of carrying at home lately. I usually just manually carry one from room to room, and place it within arms reach.

How do you guys carry around the house? Do you have guns concealed in various locations or do you keep one holstered on your person?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so I've heard of people carrying while in their home. I've never found the need to do so. If I did, I'd move somewhere else.

Having said that, I know I'm going to get some push back. That's okay, I expect it. I keep a handgun in our bedroom, right next to our bed. It's locked in a heavy-duty, metal 4-drawer file cabinet. The key is hidden in a place close to my side of the bed. I can access the key, unlock the cabinet, and be gun ready in under 5 seconds.

But, back to carrying while in your home. Again, I guess it boils down to location, location, location......as far as where you live. If I felt in necessary to carry in my own home, there's something very wrong with where I live. Make of that what you might.

Really, I just can't imagine packing a gun around in my house (kids or not) and laying it down in one room, only to have to pick it up and then do it all over again. While in my home, I'm either in gym shorts and a t-shirt, or long sweat pants and a t-shirt. No way I could carry in that apparel.

And, I don't hide guns within the confines of my home. Again, if I felt the need to, I'd move. It's a free country (still) and moving is always an option. I won't live on the east coast in a hurricane region, and I won't live in tornado alley. There's always a risk to where you live, but you can pick and choose and manage it as best you can.

Same goes with crime infested / crime ridden cities. We all know which ones they are. Same goes with states that are not gun friendly. Screw um!!

I refuse to be a prisoner in my own home. Either in it or outside, I can go about my business on a day to day basis, w/o feeling the need to be armed. I'm not naive either. Crime can happen anywhere.......at any time. I know that. On a day to day basis, the odds of you being injured are much higher by just getting in your car and driving, than it is being the victim of a criminal and his actions.

In the end, it's still an individual call. You need to do what you feel you need to do. For me, I've chosen a state, a city, and a community, that supports my desires, goals and life-style.

I know that this is going to be a *very interesting thread*. Let the discussion (screaming and yelling) begin.............:numbchuck: :mrgreen:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have one in the nightstand next to the bed. I will be placing others inside cabinet doors and in desk drawers in other areas of the home. I have no children in the house and never have visitors with young children, or if they do bring young children, it's only for a short while and I watch them constantly to make sure they aren't getting into things they shouldn't. My thinking would be to have one within easy reach in each "used" area of the home, living room, den, bedroom, etc. But I do agree, if I felt the need to carry one around inside my house every waking moment, I'd have it on the market pretty quick and be looking for a new neighborhood.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I know quite a few people that have guns hidden throughout the house,that's the easiest way. Since we have grandkids stopping in from time to time that isn't an option so I just throw it on my hip.Normally it's on my nightstand and I can have it in hand in 15 seconds or less,but with people around the safest place for it to be is on me.

We live kind of in the woods,everyone has 5 acre tracts but they are a bit narrow so you can normally see your neighbors. There's little crime around here but crime is everywhere,doesn't matter where you live.When times get hard as we're seeing now,you see crime in areas you didn't or never thought you'd see it in.


----------



## Miller319 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the honest responses. 

I generally felt the same way, but there's been a rash of break ins a few towns over lately. That town used to be as nice and quiet as mine. 

I keep hearing about these home invasions more and more. I'm probably overreacting but am feeling the need to be prepared.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so I've heard of people carrying while in their home. I've never found the need to do so. If I did, I'd move somewhere else.
> 
> Having said that, I know I'm going to get some push back. That's okay, I expect it. I keep a handgun in our bedroom, right next to our bed. It's locked in a heavy-duty, metal 4-drawer file cabinet. The key is hidden in a place close to my side of the bed. I can access the key, unlock the cabinet, and be gun ready in under 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


Just curious , do you lock your doors n windows?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Just curious , do you lock your doors n windows?


All the time, except during the day. Don't get me wrong. I'm not all happy go lucky......whatever that means. I take precautions to insure that me and mine stay safe. I'm not paranoid unless I feel the need to be.

The greatest life lesson learned, was having spent time in the military and my adult life and career in LE. The lessons learned transcend to all challenges that life may throw at you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I never leave a gun that I keep for self protection unattended while at home, all the others along with the ammunition are locked up in two separate safe's. I believe if your going to carry a gun for self protection it should be on your person at all times. I'd rather have it on my person and not need it, than having to go fetch it, if God forbid you do need it. I live in a great neighborhood, but bad things can happen even in the best of neighborhoods. I certainly wouldn't want someone walking into my house unnoticed while I am occupied in the garage or working out in the yard and finding my gun in one of the usual places where people choose to hide them. I don't have children either, but others do and they have friends over, and I remember when I was a kid visiting friends or relatives 9 times out of 10 the adults were pre-occupied and we kids were free to roam. I don't think that scattering several guns about the house is wise either, you're just increasing the odds that an unauthorized person or intruder will at least find one of them, and in cases of self defense, quite possibly before you can get to yours. If it's within easy reach for you, it will be for others also. When I last sold my house, my wife and I were in the backyard talking to a neighbor, when another of my neighbors came running over and told us that "Some lady just walked out of your house!". It just so happened to be a realtor who showed up an hour early and did a "walk thru" while we were busy gabbing. Most people I know don't lock their doors while they're outside on their own property doing yard work or socializing with their neighbors. The last thing I would want is for someone to sneak in and steal my gun, and be gone without me even knowing it, or possibly using it on me. A handgun is not that large and for the most part is as easy to carry as your wallet. Why not keep it on you? Just my two cents.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> All the time, except during the day. Don't get me wrong. I'm not all happy go lucky......whatever that means. I take precautions to insure that me and mine stay safe. I'm not paranoid unless I feel the need to be.
> 
> The greatest life lesson learned, was having spent time in the military and my adult life and career in LE. The lessons learned transcend to all challenges that life may throw at you.


I'm not disagreeing at all. 
When I leave my house and forget my cell phone, I sometimes turn around and go back to get it. 
Just two months ago I forgot my cell phone and got a flat tire.
I had to wait and borrow a phone.
I just know shit happens when it's least expected.
How many times have you thrown out some type of junk you have been hanging onto for twenty years,lol. Then what happens? Next thing you know , you need it as soon as you get rid of it.
Murphy has kicked me a few times :buttkick:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree paratrooper , there so many other things can happen.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Miller319 said:


> Thanks for the honest responses.
> 
> I generally felt the same way, but there's been a rash of break ins a few towns over lately. That town used to be as nice and quiet as mine.
> 
> I keep hearing about these home invasions more and more. I'm probably overreacting but am feeling the need to be prepared.


That's good,don't be complacent. I've watched neighboring cities get slowly more violent over the past decade with everything from burglary to murder,and a lot is from the youth. My little Podunk town is still pretty good but crime has increased some.This is cowboy territory,so there's a good chance you are surrounded by guns wherever you go.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been several years since I read this, but supposedly, you are 10,000 times more likely to be injured or killed in an auto accident, than you are by the hands of a criminal.

True or not, it is food for thought. Like I mentioned previously in another thread or post, *The single most dangerous thing *a person can do on a daily basis, is to get into a car and drive.

We all take it for granted, that driving from Point A to Point B will be incident free. And the worst part is, the vast majority of those that do drive, don't even realize it. They are the ones that get distracted, drive drunk, or in such a way, that it increases their probability that something will happen.

I've dealt with criminals for many years. They are somewhat predictable in their ways and habits. I can't say that for the total stranger coming at you at 50 mph in a 5000 lb. car. You don't have a clue as to their state of mind, condition of health, or if they've had a terribly bad day and don't care if they live any more of not.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It's been several years since I read this, but supposedly, you are 10,000 times more likely to be injured or killed in an auto accident, than you are by the hands of a criminal.
> 
> True or not, it is food for thought. Like I mentioned previously in another thread or post, *The single most dangerous thing *a person can do on a daily basis, is to get into a car and drive.
> 
> ...


I have or used to have a very terrible fear of flying. What I do to settle myself down is have my wife drive to the airport, after the way she drives, I have no problem getting on the jet airplane.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I have or used to have a very terrible fear of flying. What I do to settle myself down is have my wife drive to the airport, after the way she drives, I have no problem getting on the jet airplane.


I have no fear of flying obviously, cause you have to, to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, hence my forum user name.

But, I hate what proceeds flying now-a-days. From driving to the airport and trying to find a place to park, to check-in and getting patted down. That's not even mentioning getting treated like cattle and prices that keep rising.

I could go on, but I've made my point.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have no fear of flying obviously, cause you have to, to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, hence my forum user name.
> 
> But, I hate what proceeds flying now-a-days. From driving to the airport and trying to find a place to park, to check-in and getting patted down. That's not even mentioning getting treated like cattle and prices that keep rising.
> 
> I could go on, but I've made my point.


You haven't flown without a parachute??


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You haven't flown without a parachute??


Parachutes just slow your fall................:smt033


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Everybody's different. Everybody has different luck, different karma, and different economic situations. 

In the 80's and 90's we lived in a, 'high end' residential community. Things couldn't have been safer for us; or so we thought. The town mayor lived in our neighborhood. The town judge lived only a half block away. Three of the town's most prominent lawyers were among our immediate neighbors; and a very wealthy businessman lived across the street, and two blocks away. (What a beautiful historic old home he owned! It was always perfectly maintained, and kept in good repair.) 

What is more, the police station - which had a primary responsibility to protect the: families, properties, and homes of two of the state's most influential politicians - was located only four blocks away. So, we had to be pretty darned safe - Right! No, wrong. In 1990, bright and early on an otherwise quiet Sunday morning, our home was suddenly invaded by a filthy, dirty, shabbily dressed vagrant who simply opened and walked through our (naturally) unlocked front door. 

Let me tell you: That, 'bum' had me! I was on crutches, and all of my guns and outdoor knives were upstairs, locked away in the safe. At that instant I thought I was in the very last moments of my life; I looked at my beautiful wife, and thought about what was going to happen to her after this fellow was done with me! I was so scared that I actually started to pray! In fact I was so completely taken by surprise (and in so much pain at the time) that I flat-out forgot that, ....... I bred and trained guardian Pit Bulldogs as an avocation! 

The Bulldogs were upstairs sleeping on our bed at the time; and this bum was able to make it all the way down the hall, leering at me, with his right hand reaching into his pocket, when everybody heard the first deep growl. (The male must have scented an intruder; and, after countless hours of training, he knew exactly what to do!) That's when the bum lost his stupid fixated grin and ran as quick as I've ever seen anyone do, backwards, down the hall. He opened the front door by reaching behind his back, fell backwards through it, and kicked it shut with his feet. 

My superlatively trained male Pit Bull just missed latching onto him by (I would guess.) only a fraction of a second! The female Pit Bull, who would have died for me on command, was right behind the male and, almost, went through the glass! If this guy had taken the second, or two, that it would have taken him to turn around and run headfirst for the door, ....... I am certain that he would NOT have made it; and I marveled that, right from the get-go, he realized it, too. 

By the time I got to the door, he was, already, beating it down the street. I could have released the Bulldogs on him; but, it would have been the legal equivalent of cold-blooded murder! I loved those Bulldogs, and wouldn't do anything to place them in legal jeopardy. So, I just let him go. Because, other than a possible tresspass, nothing, 'bad' had really happened; the cops weren't the least bit interested in pursing the event; and I don't think they even went looking for the guy. 

My wife has long called me a, 'dirt magnet'. (Must be my karma!) She says that if there's any sort of, 'trouble' around it will automatically find me. I guess, then, that it doesn't really matter where we live because wherever we are trouble is going to follow. Where we are, now, was a pretty good neighborhood when we moved in; but, within a few years, the teenagers grew up and, voila, drugs and drug dealers began showing up in the neighborhood. My next door neighbor was involved in this traffic; and a few years ago, during the wee hours of the morning, he was ambushed at his home and took 5 pistol rounds in the chest. (He lived and, now, gets to carry 2 of those bullets around with him for the rest of his life!) 

We live in a ranch-style home with large ground-level windows. It would be madness for me to store guns all around the house. All I'd be doing is potentially arming the fellow who breaks in at the other end of the building. Except for bedtime the gun safe is always locked. I keep the mechanical dial a few digits off the final number; so, if I had to, I can get into it very quickly. My own personal security habits have been forever changed by the events of the past. No, I don't consider ANY NEIGHBORHOOD to be, 'safe' anymore. Today, we live in an almost completely godless society. There is no more Judeo-Christian public morality. There is no more public admiration for either prayer or The Ten Commandments. The central theme behind ALL organized media newscasting incessantly accentuates the negative, and negates the positive. (It really is true: 'No news is good news!') :mrgreen: 

When I'm at home I'm never out of arm's reach of my EDC; and, when I go to bed at night, I slip it underneath my pillow. (Muzzle away from anyone else in the room; and, of course, in C-3) No matter what room I'm in one thing I always try to do with my pistol is to lay it down in exactly the same place every time. There are no children, only occasional visitors, and no senile old people in the house; so keeping a gun available isn't a safety problem. (My wife handles pistols quite well.) If I should ever need to reach quickly for a gun then, by force of habit, my body reflexes know exactly where to reach. 

I don't know what this means; but my family used to own a large trucking company; and, at various times during my life, I'm certain that I've logged over a million miles on 18 wheels - All with only a few very minor incidents like bumping into a loading dock a little too hard while backing. My college-trained profession required me to, both, sit behind a desk and drive a good 50,000 miles every year. During this time I had two accidents: One when an elderly driver forgot to make a turn on time and, suddenly, slammed on his brakes right in front of me. I rear-ended him; and the other accident was with a young man who was busy smoking marijuana while driving way too fast. He rear-ended me. 

You have to be careful with, 'glittering intellectual generalities'. Two auto accidents equals two bullet wounds, and is a lot less than a good half dozen other armed confrontations. I'm reminded of the time I was quietly sitting in the park, enjoying the afternoon, when - if I hadn't been armed and my usual, 'Sicilian self' - I honestly believe I would have become the victim of an equally well-armed serial killer. 

I swear! I really do. I will never forget that man's face or the apparent malice with which he approached me. The guy was really, 'wound' and had, some sort of, 'radar'. Somehow, he knew that I was armed, ready to draw, and absolutely determined to take him with me if it came to that. At the last moment he narrowed his eyes, scowled at me, and suddenly broke-off his surprise attack. As he walked away he seemed to be enraged over (I suppose.) his lack of success. 

All of which underwrites my own personal theories that: (1) People are no longer even close to being, 'good' anymore; and (2) no place you go, today, is safe 100% of the time. This includes your home, and mine wherever they are. Perhaps it, also, explains the growing popularity of internet gun forums, everybody's overwhelming interest in self-defense topics, as well as (3) the heartfelt desire of many Americans not to allow big, increasingly socialistic, twenty-first century government to take their (admittedly eighteenth century) Second Amendment rights and modern, state-of-the-art firearms away from them. 

Will self-serving worldly politicians succeed? Probably. I mean, hey, they already got the Bibles; so, yes, anything is possible - even probable. The lower humanity continues to sink - the, 'deader' and more socialistic public morality becomes - the more likely any oversized totalitarian government's dictates are to succeed! Am I worried? Yes, a little. However: The Lord Jesus Christ and, among others, the Prophets: Daniel, Isaiah, Ezekiel, Zechariah, and the Apostle John, ALL, warned us that these days would come. 

Human misery, suffering, and death ARE going to increase, perhaps even exponentially! Nevertheless, many Christians and Jews, also, have God's promise that His kingdom shall ultimately prevail; AND, happily, all of our lives - all of our very souls, themselves - belong to God. No fallen man, nor any corrupt society of men, can take away from those who believe what God, Himself, wills for His children to ultimately possess.


----------

